# X-10



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

G'Day,

I hope this is the right forum place to put this question in;

I am looking at setting up some home remote system with my new house build, as well as setting something up for my HT room. Has anybody used X-10, and know where to look. Putting in X-10 into Goggle gets you a zillion links and even more ways to use/set it up. 

Have you used it, where did you find a good location/website how and where to set it up and figure out how to make it all work. Did you do use something else other then X-10 that did not break your bank, or remote lighting for the HT room?

Thanks!

-NV


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I use X-10 for my basement HT for 4 lights and also the upstairs living room for 4 lights as well. It works well and I have had no issues with it. I didn't like the basic remote so I ordered the Slimfire 4 unit remote. I ordered from X10.com









The X10 website is here:

http://www.x10.com/products4/google/homenew.htm

Since you're in Alberta, AAR Tech Canada also sell them:

http://www.aartech.ca/x10/


Let me know what it is you want to do, I have a bunch of extra modules you can have for the price of shipping.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Mike,

It looks like a naughty site, this site won't let me say the other word for it :rofl: , I am not sure what I can do exactly. I would like to put it in the house, put some remote lights on it. We live out in the country would like to put something across the driveway so when we pull up lights on the outside come on. Would like to use it in the HT room for different light settings. Not really sure what I can do with it to be 100% honest.:scratch:

I would like to take you up on that offer if your serious. Get me a start.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I use x-10 to turn on my behringer amps. I have an IR543 - ir receiver and three x10 appliance modules that the behringers plug into. My harmony remote turns them all on and it is a sweet setup. I also have a bunch of other automation stuff I ordered by have not put it all in yet. I also have the active home pro software. I have played with it a little and is very cool. I need to install an x-10 repeater at my breaker box. I have it but I just have not had the time to put it in. My problem was certain outlets would not trigger unless I put a receiver on them. With the repeater it will work. I have heard the insteon is better and for every module you add it gets better. However, it is more than 4 times the price.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll be home form work in a couple of days, I'll see what I've got for modules and we'll take it from there.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Excellent and thanks Mike, where does work take you? Sask, were almost neighbours... but that sounds pretty northern!!

Brad


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I work in Northern Sask in a Uranium mine. The shift is 7 days in, 7 days out.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here;s what I have:

4 - PalmPad remotes.
2 - Transceiver Modules.
2 - Screw In Lamp modules.
1 - 3 Unit + Dimmer Style Switch.
1 - 4 Unit Credit Card remote.

If you wants these PM me your address and I'll figure out what the shipping will be.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW! That is very generous. It will give me a good idea how this all works and let me formulate a plan on how to set up the house. I promise to pass anything that I don't use on to the next guy who shows interest once I am completed with my house.

Brad

Thank you very much. Did you have a HT build at your place, if so did you have a couple pics of it?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a basic setup in my basement, it's not much. There's a couple of pics in a sub build I did.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rojects/8554-mach-5-audio-ixl-18-4-build.html

Your package has been sent.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike you rock, thank you very much!! I read the link you posted of you HT room. I had really no interest in building subs, was going to purchase them. Not so sure right now, but I have so much more on the go.

-NV


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike,

I got an email that it arrived today extremely excited to go and take a look. A big thank you again!!!

Brad.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Your welcome! :T Have fun with it!


----------

